# YUM...CARAMEL



## honeybadgirl (May 13, 2007)

or is it so yummy? i'm talking about this, sort of, buzz i guess about this caramel treatment that stylist put on your hair as some kind of treatment. i wanted to know if anyone has any experience with it? if so, did you like it? what were the effects? it seems that this has or is becoming popular. a friend of mine told me she mentioned it to our stylist and got a snap of the comb on her shoulder for asking about it. she told her that she would kill her if she ever put that stuff on her hair. that was like sugar on your teeth  i was a bit baffled by that comparison and didnt really get it. so i am asking, has anyone tried this????? what do you know about it???

ETA: this is what the site says about it:

CARMEL
Deep penetrating, reconstructing hair treatment. It contains olive oil, honey, and other natural ingredients that contain vitamins and minerals. Carmel strengthens, conditions, and moisturizes the hair leaving it soft, shiny, bouncy, and full of life.
PRICE $15.00


----------



## mika vs sasha (May 13, 2007)

Sounds interesting, I've never heard of this treatment. I wonder what's the benefit for your hair???? Any ladies know about this!!1


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 13, 2007)

A friend of mine was using this at her salon, everybody loved it but as it is know it didn't work for everyone and she had to stop using it on some of her clients because it was making their hair fall out.

I know it is left on overnight and when you come in the next day to be serviced it makes it easier to straight the hair, like loose the curl pattern. It's all suppose to be natural and last I knew it was only like 3 ingredients.


----------



## ravenmerlita (May 14, 2007)

I think it's this product from E'tae called carmel: http://www.etaeproducts.com/products.htm.

Looks interesting.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 14, 2007)

Never even heard of it. I checked out the Etae website and some of the items look interesting. But, I am trying not to buy anything new right now. I am fighting the urge...


----------



## honeybadgirl (May 14, 2007)

BeautifulWideEyes said:
			
		

> A friend of mine was using this at her salon, everybody loved it but as it is know it didn't work for everyone and she had to stop using it on some of her clients because it was making their hair fall out.
> 
> I know it is left on overnight and when you come in the next day to be serviced it makes it easier to straight the hair, like loose the curl pattern. It's all suppose to be natural and last I knew it was only like 3 ingredients.


 
i wonder why it made the hair fall out. maybe thats why my stylist said not to use it   but like i told my friend, everyones hair is different. i guess its not worth risking it, why fix it if it aint broke, right?


----------



## honeybadgirl (May 14, 2007)

ravenmerlita said:
			
		

> I think it's this product from E'tae called carmel: http://www.etaeproducts.com/products.htm.
> 
> Looks interesting.


 
yes, thats why i was asking. i am scheduled to go for an appt(thanks scorpian ) and from what i read from the site, its basically mandatory that they use it on your hair on your first visit. make sense from what someone else said that it loosens the curl pattern since they primarily care for your natural hair.


----------



## honeybadgirl (May 14, 2007)

bumping for more info....


----------



## sunshinelady (May 14, 2007)

Hi,

I started a thread on this about a month ago.  Some ladies said that they received poor customer service from them.


----------



## honeybadgirl (May 14, 2007)

sunshinelady said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I started a thread on this about a month ago. Some ladies said that they received poor customer service from them.


 
from etae? wow, would you care to share more. i'll look up the thread also.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 14, 2007)

It may have just been a little too much for their strands, some pple's hair just can't do it all but others can fine. I know I have products I love and get great results but others can't stand it and vice versa. 

I remember her saying it was something that she noticed over a period of time, it wasn't something she saw right away, but some of her other clients hair did fine with it.

If you do give it a try just pay close attention to your hair and watch for any drastic changes. 





			
				honeybadgirl said:
			
		

> *i wonder why it made the hair fall out.* maybe thats why my stylist said not to use it but like i told my friend, everyones hair is different. i guess its not worth risking it, why fix it if it aint broke, right?


----------



## ajargon02 (May 14, 2007)

I was looking to see EXACTLY what was in this stuff. I went to the site to see if I could find them, but it was too vague. Does anyone have a bottle of this stuff to tell us what's in it. I mean w/ the supposed ingrediants something like that shouldn't cause hair loss (w/ exception of allergies) immediately, or over time. That's just too strange. Anyone have more info on this.


----------



## baby42 (May 14, 2007)

honeybadgirl said:
			
		

> yes, thats why i was asking. i am scheduled to go for an appt(thanks scorpian ) and from what i read from the site, its basically mandatory that they use it on your hair on your first visit. make sense from what someone else said that it loosens the curl pattern since they primarily care for your natural hair.


 please let use know how everything went


----------



## honeybadgirl (May 14, 2007)

baby42 said:
			
		

> please let use know how everything went


 
yes but i'm getting scared now . i was thinking about canceling the appt now. but also like i said, i could something like maybe having damaging effects over time but not the 1st time.....i hope  please please please, if there is anyone out there was that has more info about this please post.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 14, 2007)

I don't want you to be afraid or discourage from giving it a try, so I'm gonna ask my friend what did she notice btwn the clients that hair handled it with no ill affects and those that did in the end. Or it could have been just something she (the stylist) did wrong. 





			
				honeybadgirl said:
			
		

> yes but i'm getting scared now . i was thinking about canceling the appt now. but also like i said, i could something like maybe having damaging effects over time but not the 1st time.....i hope please please please, if there is anyone out there was that has more info about this please post.


----------



## baby42 (May 14, 2007)

honeybadgirl said:
			
		

> yes but i'm getting scared now . i was thinking about canceling the appt now. but also like i said, i could something like maybe having damaging effects over time but not the 1st time.....i hope please please please, if there is anyone out there was that has more info about this please post.


 YOU SCARE DONT BE SCARE   JUST JOKEING BUT IF YOU DONT FEEL GOOD ABOUT IT DONT DO IT IT IS YOUR HAIR  YOU DONT  WANT OR NEED SET BACKS AND THE SUMMER COMEING TOO


----------



## honeybadgirl (May 15, 2007)

baby42 said:
			
		

> YOU SCARE DONT BE SCARE   JUST JOKEING BUT IF YOU DONT FEEL GOOD ABOUT IT DONT DO IT IT IS YOUR HAIR YOU DONT WANT OR NEED SET BACKS AND THE SUMMER COMEING TOO


 
you got that right!!! i am looking forward to the summer growth!!!
i am still looking responses about this though.....


----------



## sunshinelady (May 15, 2007)

honey, olive oil, bananas, molasses, cornstarch water, vinegar, and wheatgerm oil.


----------



## Mystic (May 15, 2007)

I heard about this from my hair dresser.  She said it's important to DC with caramel before flat ironing natural hair.  This will prevent flat ironing damage that some naturals get.


----------



## Motivator01 (May 15, 2007)

I have not tried it but I am curious when ever I get my hair pressed out (it has been almost 2 years I will probably go to a salon that does the treatment. Everybody I know loved it. It probably was not the caremel that did the breakage they probably where getting tooo much heat too often.


----------



## honeybadgirl (May 15, 2007)

hmm...i still dont know. i dont know if i'm keeping my appt. i havent called and cancelled yet........


----------



## FunkyDiva (May 15, 2007)

I used E'tae products about a year ago when I was transitioning. I bought the shampoo, condition and caramel treatment from the salon. I wasn't really crazy about it. The conditioner left my hair hard and the caramel didn't really make a difference.


----------



## honeybadgirl (May 17, 2007)

is etae the only place that uses this? or should i say the only company that produces it? i do know someone else that had it used and she didnt go to etae. her stylist probably got it from etae, thats what its looking like from your responses. i'm starting to think philly is the only place that does it. is there any other city that does it? ny?


----------



## Jenaee (Aug 8, 2007)

So Honey....did you ever go to Etae?


----------



## Neala21 (Aug 8, 2007)

I used the E'tae Caramel Treatment. I am all natural with thick hair. I loved it. It is very sticky. It's been almost 3 weeks since using and I don't have to detangle my hair like i used to. It way more manageable. But I miss my curly definition...but after every wash since my curls are returning to their regularity. (It does loosen curls) 

My twin sister who is pregnant likes it as well a total alternative and safe way besides relaxing. 

The ingredients are pretty healthy and natural. I order it online from the website www.etae.com

The site is pretty vague. I still have to post pics of when i did it. It was a breeze when it came to blowdrying and flatiron. For me it cut my time in half. I was definetly happy. Bouncy and shiny hair. I will use it again. 

Any questions in particular --feel free to ask me.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 8, 2007)

I know some people are using a homemade version on another hair board.  It has 3 ingredients but I'm not sure what they are but I think it's molasses, honey and jbco.  Let me find out for sure.


----------



## honeybadgirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jenaee said:


> So Honey....did you ever go to Etae?


 
no i chickened out
then my regular stylist was so against that stuff. she didnt recommend it for hair at all. she didnt know i wanted it, i was just asking a simple question about it so her answer was objective. then i couldnt get past the fact that they were going to make you put it in for your 1st visit! i guess if you totally demanded it not be used but why do i have to go thru that??


----------



## honeybadgirl (Aug 8, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:


> I know some people are using a homemade version on another hair board. It has 3 ingredients but I'm not sure what they are but I think it's molasses, honey and jbco. Let me find out for sure.


 
and neala, what is the point of it anyway? i guess like you were saying N, it loosens the curls too??


----------



## BambiEyes (Sep 18, 2007)

I made my own at home and freezed the rest! It did pretty good. I didn't blowdry or straighten right after or anything. It did streghten it


----------



## Thann (Sep 18, 2007)

I also did made my at home and loved my results. I have photos in my Fotki.


----------



## rak1209 (Sep 19, 2007)

I know one of the hair forums I went to had the receipt to it, if you want I can try to find the receipt and post here.


----------



## rak1209 (Sep 19, 2007)

I know one of the hair forums I went to had the receipt to it, if you want I can try to find the receipt and post here.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 19, 2007)

SassyShani said:


> I made my own at home and freezed the rest! It did pretty good. I didn't blowdry or straighten right after or anything. It did streghten it


 

What was your recipe?


----------



## LadyChe (Sep 19, 2007)

I did my own home version based on a recipe from another hair board:
2 ripe bananas
1/4 avocado
1/2 cap ACV
3 tbsp molasses
3 tbsp honey
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 grapeseed and coconut oil

I also routinely add coconut milk or 2 tbsp of henna to this mix. 

It's really just a good moisturizing conditioner IMHO. My hair was definitely more shiny and easier to roll than usual. I did not leave the conditioner in overnight - more like 1-2 hours.


----------



## scorpian (Sep 19, 2007)

I've used the Carmel treatment...it's an all natural reconstructor..never heard of anyone losing their hair by using it  erplexed I have gone to their salon and  the stylists and clients all had healthy natural hair that they flat iron straight. It was an exclusive product found in salons and online but it must've gotten more popular because now I see the products in the asian bss.

I don't use the products now (even though I still have some of them in my stash) because I've discovered dominican conditioners but if I did continue to use any of the products it would be the watershine hair gloss


----------



## rak1209 (Sep 19, 2007)

Here is what I stole from the other hair forum

I used this treatment for myself, recently, and I just cannot believe the blinding shine and silky softness that came out of it! 


The recipe is as follows:

coconut oil
olive oil
wheatgerm oil
shea butter
honey
molasses
Apple cider vinegar
Two overripe bananas
water

I just throw this all in a blender. It freezes rather well, so you won't have to keep making mini-batches every time you wanna use it, just thaw out. It should be a caramel cream look and consistency. Once you coat it on your hair, leave on for a couple hours. If your hair is longer than BSL, it may be easier to put your hair in a ponytail and just do that ponytail portion and loose baggy it to keep it from getting messy. Do not try to manipulate your hair during this time, it is very sticky. Rinse out in the shower. If you have fine hair, this may be all you need, but if you have coarse hair, you may want to follow up with a reconstructor and/or deep conditioner. It doesn't matter how kinky/curly/frizzy your hair is... it will shine like you've never ever seen it do before. I am now a big believer in this and will tell anyone who will listen. It really works!
__________________


I used this treatment for myself, recently, and I just cannot believe the blinding shine and silky softness that came out of it! 


The recipe is as follows:

coconut oil
olive oil
wheatgerm oil
shea butter
honey
molasses
Apple cider vinegar
Two overripe bananas
water


----------



## berry87 (Sep 19, 2007)

Chauncee said:


> I also did made my at home and loved my results. I have photos in my Fotki.




 I see your roots were very straight, almost like you had a relaxer! Looks great


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 22, 2007)

rak1209 said:


> Here is what I stole from the other hair forum
> 
> I used this treatment for myself, recently, and I just cannot believe the blinding shine and silky softness that came out of it!
> 
> ...


 
Interesting.... :scratchch


----------



## BambiEyes (Sep 28, 2007)

*This product reminds me of Rio! Remember that product??? lol*


----------



## honeybadgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

SassyShani said:


> *This product reminds me of Rio! Remember that product??? lol*



that stuff that damaged so many people's hair???(oh well...i guess thats not funny but...)
didnt debbie allen do the infomericals too??


----------



## Nita81 (Sep 30, 2007)

honeybadgirl said:


> that stuff that damaged so many people's hair???(oh well...i guess thats not funny but...)
> *didnt debbie allen do the infomericals too??*




She sure did!! I didn't trust it...too much like Rio. And to think I begged my mother to try this stuff. Thank goodness she said no

ETA: Debbie Allen did the infomerical on Copa


----------



## Nita81 (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh...and I used the Etae caramel before. It was ok and their customer service was lacking. Mos def something you can make on your own...thanks *rak1209.*


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Oct 14, 2007)

Ive never tried it but it sounds wonderful especially for the up comming dry winter month and is prob amazing when doin henna to combat dryness 

I think ill make a home version since the ingredients are pretty basic and try this soon.


----------



## honeybadgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

MissMadaam said:


> Ive never tried it but it sounds wonderful especially for the up comming dry winter month and is prob amazing when doin henna to combat dryness
> 
> I think ill make a home version since the ingredients are pretty basic and try this soon.


 
let me know how it turns out.......


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Oct 18, 2007)

honeybadgirl said:


> let me know how it turns out.......


 
Oh I most certainly will


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 5, 2007)

I just want to know the effect it has on natural hair. It's a deep conditioning agent right?


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 5, 2007)

ive heard of it

sounds goods

but i dontthink i'll be using any westernized treatments for now

indians got it on lock!


----------



## SoOoNY (Nov 5, 2007)

DDtexlaxd said:


> I just want to know the effect it has on natural hair. It's a deep conditioning agent right?




A girl I know at my college used it... she has 4b natural hair and her hair was the straightest and shiniest I ever saw it. That I i first learned about it cause I was amazed at her hair. It loosens the curls and allows your hair to stay straighter longer if you are pressing and makes its soft regardless of what ur doing to it...

However as I went thru the thread I am starting to wonder about this hair fallin out issue... Me and my hair have been fighting since January (of 2005). Maybe Ill save my $15 and buy some Indian powders so my hair can look half as good (and as long) and Candy's...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't intend to use heat with it.  Should I even bother to check this product out? I need a super moisturizer for my hair.


----------



## honeybadgirl (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm starting to see it being sold at bss. almost all the ones i went in was carrying it! i was tempted to give it a try but i dont need any setbacks right now. my hair is holding steady following my simple routine


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Nov 6, 2007)

I think im gonna do a homemade caramel treatment and apply it to my new growth once I get some
(currently 4 days post) so it will be a minute
and use it to stretch my relaxers. Ill try it out and see what it do and take some pics.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 6, 2007)

I learned of a recipe on Long Hair Community that's also called The Caramel Treatment, and I love it so much that I use it twice weekly as my deep conditioner and as a base for my henna treatment! Here's a link to the thread:

http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=65854&highlight=the+caramel+treatment


I use both bananas and avocado in my mixture, and instead of shea butter I use vegetable shortening .  Also, instead of water I use buttermilk. This treatment is great for really dry hair. It leaves it feeling so soft and looking so shiny afterward. Make sure you wash it out thourougly and follow up with your normal conditioning routine afterward.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Nov 6, 2007)

bumpin for bee


----------



## milotic13 (Nov 6, 2007)

I've used caramel from e'tae. I've known about their products for a couple of years. I'm 4a relaxed and it's a pre-poo treatment and I didnt notice anything special about it, other than my stylist advising that I use it. When putting it on be carefully b/c it can pull out ur hair if you dont use a light touch.


----------



## bee (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks MissMadaam for bumping this.  I just used a homemade mixture last night.  I had my daughter touch my hair in the front and she said it felt like I got a relaxer.  I wish I had read about the hair falling out before I used this.  I doubt the mixture will have any adverse effects considering that all of the products are natural.  I sure hope not!  My hair in the nape area responded well to this treatment.  I don't feel the beedeebee's!


----------



## brookse2 (Nov 7, 2007)

Does anyone actually know of someone's hair falling out from this or is it just heresay from a stylist (like getting a perm will make your hair fall out)?  Just wondering because I've used a homemade version a couple times and I like it, but if theres evidence that it can be harmful I may stop.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Nov 11, 2007)

* coconut oil
 olive oil
 wheatgerm oil
 shea butter
 honey
 molasses
 Apple cider vinegar
 Two overripe bananas
 water

Thats what it is?

oh Yea! I've been using molasses for a while now and it definitely gives my stronger hair. I just added shea butter to the mix and my friends cannot believe how shiny and healthy my hair was. This week I am adding wheat germ oil
*


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 15, 2007)

I have to try this, but I will be making my own version. My magic bullet makes it easy to do this.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 18, 2008)

Hah - I knew this thread was around here somewhere - anyone else tried the *homemade *version and had good results?


----------



## velvet (Jan 19, 2008)

I use the homemade version, and I agree that it works wonders. I definitely do not have any hair falling out. What I do have is much shinier silkier hair when I use it in addition to the rest of my routine.

It's easy to make. You can see results and an ammended version of the treatment here:

http://public.fotki.com/velvethalo/experiment/015.html

I do it once a week and only leave it on for about 15 - 30 mins while I'm bathing.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 19, 2008)

velvet said:


> I use the homemade version, and I agree that it works wonders. I definitely do not have any hair falling out. What I do have is much shinier silkier hair when I use it in addition to the rest of my routine.
> 
> It's easy to make. You can see results and an ammended version of the treatment here:
> 
> ...


 
Oooohh!! I have all of the ingredients for yours at home, too! Well, except for the hot six oil.......hrm, maybe I'll try red palm oil instead? 

And your hair???  GORGEOUS!


----------



## velvet (Jan 20, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Oooohh!! I have all of the ingredients for yours at home, too! Well, except for the hot six oil.......hrm, maybe I'll try red palm oil instead?
> 
> And your hair???  GORGEOUS!


 
Please try it.  My mom and my sister both use the original home version.  They are both natural and have very different hair textures.  It works for both of them.

I've been thinking about this thread and the stylist who told one of the ladies it would make her hair fall out.  I think some people just say crazy things when they want you to do what they say.  

But let me be quiet- maybe the store bought version isn't good- i don't know . . . .


----------



## honeybadgirl (Jan 24, 2008)

velvet said:


> Please try it. My mom and my sister both use the original home version. They are both natural and have very different hair textures. It works for both of them.
> 
> I've been thinking about this thread and the stylist who told one of the ladies it would make her hair fall out. I think some people just say crazy things when they want you to do what they say.
> 
> But let me be quiet- maybe the store bought version isn't good- i don't know . . . .


 
i think you're right, that could be true! there wasnt a rational reason why its "bad" for your hair


----------



## bludaydreamr (Jan 24, 2008)

I like the ingredients.  Velvet, I love the pictures of your experiments in your fotki, and I can wait to get everything together for this treatment. 

I have tried the Yogurt and Buttermilk and honey, and It worked well. I think I may just add or substitute these ingredients. 

I am allergic to bananas, has anyone made this and left them out, could you tell a difference? erplexed


----------



## Petite One (Jan 24, 2008)

sweetpea99 said:


> I like the ingredients.  Velvet, I love the pictures of your experiments in your fotki, and I can wait to get everything together for this treatment.
> 
> I have try have tried the Yogurt and Buttermilk and It worked well so I think I may just add or substitute these 2 ingredient ingredients.
> 
> I am allergic to bananas, has anyone made this and left them, could you tell a difference?



I tried it with the original ingredients and I've tried it with just molasses, yogurt, and Kenra MC.  It worked with both mixtures though I am partial to the second mixture.  My curls were looser in the front and became bigger, lazy curls in other areas with mix #2. I have 3c in the front and some 3b in the top and back.  Well, that's what it was before I bc'd.

Ok, I put up pics but I'm afraid they're no real help.  They were taken 10 days apart.  My hair looks practically the same even though one would be able to tell IRL that it did straighten out some. I need a digital camera to get crisper images. Probably would help if my hair wasn't so short too.


----------



## aja1121 (Jan 24, 2008)

I had it done a couple of years ago at my salon and I did notice that my hair was a little stronger, but I was starting to suffer from heat damage and didn't want my curls any looser than what they were becoming.


----------



## velvet (Jan 24, 2008)

sweetpea99 said:


> I like the ingredients.  Velvet, I love the pictures of your experiments in your fotki, and I can wait to get everything together for this treatment.
> 
> I have try have tried the Yogurt and Buttermilk and It worked well so I think I may just add or substitute these 2 ingredient ingredients.
> 
> I am allergic to bananas, has anyone made this and left them, could you tell a difference?


 
I made it without the bananas and love it even more (see the last of my experiments for the details).


----------



## bludaydreamr (Jan 24, 2008)

Petite One said:


> I tried it with the original ingredients and I've tried it with just molasses, yogurt, and Kenra MC. It worked with both mixtures though I am partial to the second mixture. My curls were looser in the front and became bigger, lazy curls in other areas with mix #2. I have 3c in the front and some 3b in the top and back. Well, that's what it was before I bc'd.
> 
> Ok, I put up pics but I'm afraid they're no real help. They were taken 10 days apart. My hair looks practically the same even though one would be able to tell IRL that it did straighten out some. I need a digital camera to get crisper images. Probably would help if my hair wasn't so short too.


Thanks for the input!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Jan 30, 2008)

I tried it a couple of times changing the ingredients and last night turned out the best.  I use banana baby food, full fat yogurt, buttermilk; I used small amounts grapeseed oil, shea butter oil, vitamin E oil, olive oil, castor oil, molasses, honey, and ACV.  I was so excited to see my hair, because as I was washing it I felt my hair drop as if I had relaxed.  My hair feel so soft, more moisturized, and managable.


----------



## KrimsonKween (Jan 30, 2008)

Why would you use this if you have to condition afterwards?  What is the purpose?


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 30, 2008)

Oooh, I'm going to try this this weekend! I want to do the 'original' recipe, but I don't have the wheatgerm oil.......hrm, maybe I'll use coconut instead? 

*goes to reread the thread*

ETA: Okay, this is the 'original' recipe 



> coconut oil
> olive oil
> wheatgerm oil
> shea butter
> ...


 
I have everything but the wheat grem oil..... I think I might use either red palm oil, jojoba oil, or just leave it out. 

Hrmmmmm....... leaving it out might be the smartest choice.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 9, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Oooh, I'm going to try this this weekend! I want to do the 'original' recipe, but I don't have the wheatgerm oil.......hrm, maybe I'll use coconut instead?
> 
> *goes to reread the thread*
> 
> ...


 
I did this last weekend and I'm in  - my hair is SO soft and shiny - it's amazing, really - this has definitely found a place in my regimen. I did substitute the RPO for the Wheat Germ Oil - and it worked wonderfully. Also, I used a thing of banana babyfood, so I didn't have to worry about any chunks.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 10, 2008)

I just want to subscribe.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 10, 2008)

naturallady said:


> I just want to subscribe.


 

sweetie your puff is BEAUTIFUL....just BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 10, 2008)

tishee said:


> sweetie your puff is BEAUTIFUL....just BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks so much Tishee!


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## zzirvingj (Feb 27, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


>


 

Thanks for bumping this thread for me!


----------



## pazyamor (Mar 7, 2008)

My silly self just started a thread asking about this...darn my affliction to searching for things...thanks for the clarification ladies.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 8, 2008)

I love Caramel treatments.

I don't understand why a stylist would say that this was not good for your hair.

So - Chemicals are better than something natural?

I would run from that stylist.


----------



## PeggyFair (Apr 7, 2008)

What is it about this mixture that is makes the curl pattern more loose? Is it all the oils or what?


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 7, 2008)

PeggyFair said:


> What is it about this mixture that is makes the curl pattern more loose? Is it all the oils or what?



I have no clue. Maybe it's the combo of molasses and ACV?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 7, 2008)

PeggyFair said:


> What is it about this mixture that is makes the curl pattern more loose? Is it all the oils or what?


 

This treatment does not really Change the Curl pattern. It is really for a great moisturizing conditioning treatment.

I love Caramel.....


----------



## PeggyFair (Apr 7, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> This treatment does not really Change the Curl pattern. It is really for a great moisturizing conditioning treatment.
> 
> I love Caramel.....



Okay, cuz everytime I see one of these recipes, I always wondered who came up with the idea to combine those exact ingredients for it. It seems that you can probably mix any good oils and some butters, with a few other healthy stuff thrown in and you would probably get the same results? The secret just seems to be to use a mix of oils for hair recipes.


----------



## PeggyFair (Apr 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I have no clue. Maybe it's the combo of molasses and ACV?



LOL! I would probably leave out the ACV, it doesn't seem to go with the other ingredients.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I'll try the homemade recipe when I take my Kinky Twists down.  Subscribing...


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 17, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> This treatment does not really Change the Curl pattern. It is really for a great moisturizing conditioning treatment.
> 
> I love Caramel.....


I agree. My hair felt stronger and a little softer, but no change in curl pattern. Not worht the mess if you ask me


----------



## cecilie (Apr 29, 2008)

I tried the caramel as an alternative to relaxer but for me like the others said :
_This treatment does not really Change the Curl pattern. It is really for a great moisturizing conditioning treatment_


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 1, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> This treatment does not really Change the Curl pattern. It is really for a great moisturizing conditioning treatment.
> 
> I love Caramel.....


Do you mix your own treatment or do you use this product?  I remember  your mentioning Caramel and I have read about it on the board but I thought it was a home made treatment.  Do tell, it sounds yummy!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 1, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Do you mix your own treatment or do you use this product? I remember your mentioning Caramel and I have read about it on the board but I thought it was a home made treatment. Do tell, it sounds yummy!


 
I dont spend money....

no way man.....

I make my own.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 1, 2008)

Recipe

 never measure - but here are the ingredients in terms of apperance in the product ( hey, we think...)...

Honey 1/2 cup
olive oil 1/4 cup
overripe banana - 1
molasses 1/8 cup
Xathan Gum - Sprinkle
acv -squirt
Wheat germ oil - 1 tsps

Blend With a Blender ( puree )until creamy.....


Apply to your hair with an applicator Brush as if you are applying a relaxer....

Wrap Hair in plastic and keep it one hour or overnight.


----------



## grnidmonster (May 1, 2008)

I love this treatment. I enjoyed making it at home and I enjoyed the results even more. I have fine, wavey hair that tends to frizz when it is dry and this made it almost too straight due to the moisture. I cant imaginw why anyone would think this would make your hair fall out unless they tried to comb it with it in.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 1, 2008)

grnidmonster said:


> I love this treatment. I enjoyed making it at home and I enjoyed the results even more. I have fine, wavey hair that tends to frizz when it is dry and this made it almost too straight due to the moisture. I cant imaginw why anyone would think this would make your hair fall out unless they tried to comb it with it in.


 

Some things that stylists say must be completely thrown out....

That is ok - I will have hair.....A stylist will have no money from me.


----------



## JustKiya (May 2, 2008)

grnidmonster said:


> I love this treatment. I enjoyed making it at home and I enjoyed the results even more. I have fine, wavey hair that tends to frizz when it is dry and this made it almost too straight due to the moisture.* I cant imaginw why anyone would think this would make your hair fall out unless they tried to comb it with it in.*



I've done that, too, and while I have to be gentler with my hair as it doesn't provide as much slip as some of my other conditioners - my hair STILL ain't falling out.  
Some stylists just hate anything that threatens their pocket, thas all.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 2, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I've done that, too, and while I have to be gentler with my hair as it doesn't provide as much slip as some of my other conditioners - my hair STILL ain't falling out.
> *Some stylists just hate anything that threatens their pocket, thas all*.


 

Yes!!!!! I am a threat to the bottom line of every stylist out there...


----------



## JustKiya (May 2, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Yes!!!!! I am a threat to the bottom line of every stylist out there...



*grins* Me too!!! And ya know what??? 

 

I LIKE it.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *grins* Me too!!! And ya know what???
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE it.


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (May 17, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


>



I say I love it! It's like a natural hair relaxer like no other~!


----------



## Jhuidah (May 17, 2008)

I made a variation of this recipe last night.  Here's what I used:

2-6oz containers banana baby food
1/3 cup honey
1/3 cup molasses
1/3 cup hempseed butter, melted
1/6 cup castor oil
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
2/3 cup Nexxus humectress

I almost didn't add the Humectress, but I have a gallon of it and I am always looking for ways to use it up.  I used a hand mixer to whip everything together; I had first tried stirring, but that was futile with all the sticky stuff in there.  It smelled really good--just like bananas and molasses with a touch of honey.  I couldn't smell the hempseed butter or castor oil at all, which pleased me because I don't really care for the smell of either one.

I clarified first with Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo, then applied this mixture in sections.  I let it sit under a plastic cap using the steaming method.  I rinsed after about an hour, mainly because the caramel was dripping a little and making my neck sticky.   I then let it air dry in braids after adding my usual post-wash leave-ins.

Today my hair looks amazing, and feels so soft.  It has a great sheen/shine to it, and the ends feel GREAT.  Usually when I take a segment of my hair and run my fingers down the length, I can feel a line of demarcation where the hair is a bit rougher and puffier--not today.

AND this particular recipe made 3 extra portions of conditioner--I measured them out and froze them in Ziplock baggies.  That way, when I want to use it again, I can have a portion for my hair and not have to defrost the whole thing.  I will definitely use this after every clarifying shampoo, since my hair needs extra TLC.  The only thing I would do differently is to towel-dry my hair more throughly before applying the caramel--the wetness of my hair made the caramel drippy, and it dripped all over my neck and made me sticky and a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Jenaee (Jun 4, 2008)

I just bought the Etae mixture from a bss and have some questions:

1. Is this better as a pre-shampoo mixture or deep conditioner?

2. I am doing a hard Aphogee treatment next wash and want to know if I can do this after as an alternative to dc-ing or should I Aphogee -> Caramel -> DC?


----------



## scorpian (Jun 8, 2008)

Jenaee said:


> I just bought the Etae mixture from a bss and have some questions:
> 
> 1. Is this better as a pre-shampoo mixture or deep conditioner?
> 
> ...



I would say that it's better as a pre-shampoo mixture..I would follow the caramel treatment with my regular shampoo and conditioning routine


----------



## msa (Jul 22, 2008)

Subscribing.

I think I may try this when I after I take my tree braids out. I always need extra moisture after being in those kind of styles.

If anybody else has recipes please please add them.

And does anyone use coconut milk in theirs? If so, how?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 22, 2008)

Caramel definitely loosens my curl pattern.  Definitely.  I bought my Caramel from Etae.  I will make my own mix - again.  The first batch came out really creamy.  Etae's Caramel is extremely sticky like it is 90% caramel, not an even 1/3;1/3;1/3...combination like some are using.  As soon as i rinse it out, i can see my hair drop and become longer.  it also makes it easier to flat iron.  This has made my transition "_*heavenly*_."  I am 7 months post...I love it.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 28, 2008)

I am searching and bumping up all these threads 

What I really want to know is how it works for a stretcher. I am 15 weeks post relaxer and I want to use it on my new growth. Also, can I use it on my already relaxed hair?

Someone mention the consistency is so thick that it can pull out your hair. Hopefully that isn't the case for me.

Do I *have* to shampoo and condition after use? Or can I rinse and co-wash out.
Any users here available to give advice?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 28, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> I am searching and bumping up all these threads
> 
> What I really want to know is how it works for a stretcher. I am 15 weeks post relaxer and I want to use it on my new growth. Also, can I use it on my already relaxed hair?
> 
> ...



I swear I'm not stalking you.  (Work is just CRAZY slow today) 

I cowash only - and I've never conditioned afterwards. 

Of course, I'm talking solely about the homemade version, but I can't see the store one being THAT different. 

I don't see any reason you wouldn't be able to use it on all of your hair....


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 28, 2008)

GIrl please! I love getting responses. It's more me stalking you, cos I *KNOW* you know. 
Y'all got me all excited about my Caramel now


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 28, 2008)

Shoot, you've got me halfway ready to try the storebrought kind myself! Esp. since it's so much thicker - man, I need to experiment! I wonder if they add water..... hrm. 

*off to google*

Hrmph. That's no help. If you wouldn't mind, can you post the actual ingredients once you get it? I bet it has water in it, and THAT would make a big difference, it would.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 28, 2008)

JustkIya, I am getting better at documenting the information now, so I will take a picture of the bottle, list off the ingredients and try to take pics as I apply etc. 
I wonder if I can work out in it and then rinse it off?



JustKiya said:


> Shoot, you've got me halfway ready to try the storebrought kind myself! Esp. since it's so much thicker - man, I need to experiment! I wonder if they add water..... hrm.
> 
> *off to google*


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 28, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> JustkIya, I am getting better at documenting the information now, so I will take a picture of the bottle, list off the ingredients and try to take pics as I apply etc.
> I wonder if I can work out in it and then rinse it off?



If it's as thick as people are talking about, I don't see why not - slap on a shower cap and a scarf, and get your workout on. WIll give your head a little heat, too...  

And thank you!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 28, 2008)

Here are the etae ingredients in order.........

honey
Olive oil
Bananas
molasses
cornstarch water
vinegar
wheat germ oil


I make my own because I can use a whole bottle at one sitting. I use it as a pre poo - Shampoo - and post condish.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Here are the etae ingredients in order.........
> 
> honey
> Olive oil
> ...



I'm gonna make this , minus the vinegar and cornstarch


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Here are the etae ingredients in order.........
> 
> honey
> Olive oil
> ...



Hah! _*Thank you! *_

There IS water in it - that makes sense, because it gives the cornstarch something to 'glob onto to - I betcha that will cut down on it separating too. 

And the order of the ingredients is interesting too. Hrm. Might cause me to tweak my recipe a bit.  

Shoot, I'm going out of town this weekend - I won't be able to try this for another two weeks, now! *sucks teeth* 

Thanks again SJ!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Here are the etae ingredients in order.........
> 
> honey
> Olive oil
> ...



do you have measurements and instructions to go with this by chance?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 28, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I'm gonna make this , minus the vinegar and cornstarch


 

The cornstarch is a VERY small amount - to bind the ingredients.
Just wanted you to know....

Vinegar is less than a teaspoon.....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 28, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> do you have measurements and instructions to go with this by chance?


 

See page 9.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> See page 9.



Thank you mama!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> The cornstarch is a VERY small amount - to bind the ingredients.
> Just wanted you to know....
> 
> Vinegar is less than a teaspoon.....



oh ok, thats reassuring, *going back to page 9 now*


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay guys, I bought it, will be posting pics to my fotki.
I have a question though, I also gave in and bought a box of relaxer to touch up 

It says that it's a deep constructor or something like that (Bottle is downstairs) can I apply this after a relaxer or should I just apply this first and see if it works as a relaxer/straightener and if all else fails use the touch up kit?


----------



## glam- (Jul 28, 2008)

This sounds like it would be sooo moisturizing- and my hair craves moisture.  So, I am definitely going to give this a try.


----------



## YoungWavey (Jul 28, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> *Okay guys, I bought it*, will be posting pics to my fotki.
> I have a question though, I also gave in and bought a box of relaxer to touch up
> 
> It says that it's a deep constructor or something like that (Bottle is downstairs) can I apply this after a relaxer or should I just apply this first and see if it works as a relaxer/straightener and if all else fails use the touch up kit?


 

Me too..Can't wait to see the results


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 28, 2008)

uPDATE: I used the caramel. Yes heavy handedly, so I used a bit more than half on my hair. Applied a shower cap and went to cooking and exercising. Needless to say the sweating made it run down my face and back a lil bit.

I rinsed with lukewarm water, followed by A co wash with Free Me Freesia and NTM Daily Deep Conditioner.

THe result: Not so sure 
The front of my hair looks a lil more relaxed, but no stark differences. The body of my hair feels good. I am airdrying to see what my hair will feel like when that happens.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey, Trini!

I'm transitioning and this is working for me...I'm 28 weeks post....I apply it to new growth first and then to the rest of my hair and I'm almost BSL....Etae's Caramel is almost like straight honey, and yeah, if you are rough with it, it can pull your strands it is sooo sticky...when i made it myself, it was creamy, so the consistency was really different.  When I mix  a batch this weekend I will make it like Etae's....




trinidarkie1 said:


> I am searching and bumping up all these threads
> 
> What I really want to know is how it works for a stretcher. I am 15 weeks post relaxer and I want to use it on my new growth. Also, can I use it on my already relaxed hair?
> 
> ...


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 10, 2008)

bump bump, whats the point in adding the vinegar? I'm going to do this next weekend when i straigthen my  hair. I'm use Kenra MC, Molasses, Honey. Castor Oil, Olive Oil.. Shea Butter


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 10, 2008)

Not sure how it all works together - I'm just working from the initial recipe I was given.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 10, 2008)

i mix honey and coconut oil to most of my pre poos. maybe i will add bananas and olive oil and weatgerm oil if i can find it. this week when i wash im going to pre poo with something similar but instead of shea butter its going to be carols daughter's tui hair smoothie.


----------



## carameldiva (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks to JustKiya (LHCF) and Bunniehoney(BHM), 

I have discovered this. I mix 3 jars of banana baby food, castor oil and red palm oil. My hair absolutely loves it. It really moisturizes and softens my hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 11, 2008)

So - how is the Caramel going laides????


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 11, 2008)

Loving it! Just did one this weekend along with a good steaming lick: mad props to *you* for that, Ms.Jones!!!!), and my hair is just luscious and full - my twists were HUGE.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 11, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Loving it! Just did one this weekend along with a good steaming lick: mad props to *you* for that, Ms.Jones!!!!), and my hair is just luscious and full - my twists were HUGE.


 

YUM!!! That is good to hear.
I am making Caramel this weekend. And I am steaming too...I am a bit saddened by some dryness I have been experiencing...


----------



## yodie (Jan 4, 2009)

OMGoodness! I tried the caramel treatment and I'm in love!! 
Hats off to SamanthaJones and MSA for chatting about this product over a nice cup of tea/latte.

First, let me say that I got up the nerve to make my own version.  I know that sounds off the wall to some of yall because you ladies are fierce at whipping up potions, lotions and every other thing.

Found myself at WholeFoods bright and early this morning.  Brought the ingredients (opted for baby food bananas - I love shortcuts) and got to mixing.  The avocado was a waste.  I couldn't smush that thing for the life of me and I didn't want to put this oily mixture in my blender.

SJ, I felt like you today.  I did a pre-poo (I really sound like an LHCF girl) with Vatika oil on dry hair.  Sat under dryer for 30 mins.  Washed with WEN and applied my caramel treatment.  I steamed for 20 minutes (It was too hot) and followed that up with another 25 mins under the dryer.  

Yep, I probably overdid it with the dryer/steamer, but I've been so lazy about steaming and deep conditioning my hair.  It was time to do better.

Wasn't too sure about the caramel after I washed it out.  My hair felt coated.  Now I understand that my hair just isn't as dry as it normally is.  It also hung in the shower.  My hair has only started hanging since I've been using WEN.  Guess that means lots more moisture.  YAY!!

My hair was sooo soft to the touch that I finally grabbed that Denman brush that's been sitting for over a year and decided to run it through my ends to eliminate some of the knots.  This was a breeze! Couldn't believe it.  (Oh, guess I have the wrong Denman.  Mine has black bristles). 

My hair felt and still feels delicious.  Some of the frizz is even gone. This caramel treatment seemed to straighten my hair some and it's buttery soft with moisture AND shine.  My hair rarely ever has shine. 

A small investment of $13 and now I can make my own treatment.  This is a keeper, so much so, that I'm considering putting some in a jar and giving it to friends that are like me and probably will never venture out and make their own, let alone try it.  

You ladies are all an inspiration to me. This one success has motivated me to experiment more.

Thank you.  Thank you.  Thank you.


----------



## msa (Jan 4, 2009)

yodie said:


> OMGoodness! I tried the caramel treatment and I'm in love!!
> Hats off to SamanthaJones and MSA for chatting about this product over a nice cup of tea/latte.
> 
> First, let me say that I got up the nerve to make my own version.  I know that sounds off the wall to some of yall because you ladies are fierce at whipping up potions, lotions and every other thing.
> ...




Woohoo!! I'm so glad you tried it and liked it. You're on your way to becoming a master mixtress .


I'm going to do mine tomorrow and report back.


----------



## yodie (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey lady. 

Let us know how it turns out. 





msa said:


> Woohoo!! I'm so glad you tried it and liked it. You're on your way to becoming a master mixtress .
> 
> 
> I'm going to do mine tomorrow and report back.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 4, 2009)

This is definitely on my long list of things to do....Wen...I keep trying to fight it... I want that after shampoo moisturized hanging hair!! Thanks for reporting back your results ladies!


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 4, 2009)

I still want to try this

but my brain is always too spent to remember to do it


I hate I missed the meet up


----------



## yodie (Jan 4, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I still want to try this
> 
> but my brain is always too spent to remember to do it
> 
> ...


 
U were missed!!

My hair still feels so good now that I can't imagine forgetting to use this as a treatment.  It's just that good.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 4, 2009)

Oooh, I'm glad it's working so fabulously for you, yodie! It is a ultra-moisturizer!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 5, 2009)

yodie said:


> OMGoodness! I tried the caramel treatment and I'm in love!!
> Hats off to SamanthaJones and MSA for chatting about this product over a nice cup of tea/latte.
> 
> First, let me say that I got up the nerve to make my own version. I know that sounds off the wall to some of yall because you ladies are fierce at whipping up potions, lotions and every other thing.
> ...


 


YIPPPEEEE!!!!! 

I knew you could do it!!! The Cup o' tea was WONDERFUL..... 

It is a Staple in my house...dh gets in major trouble if he eats the last two bananas!!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 10, 2009)

Bumping for a few who asked!


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 15, 2009)

MSA suggested I try this on my dd' natural hair but I also want to try it since I am stretching and learning to appreciate and nurture my new growth/hair. I have seriously thought about transitioning this year since I am so tired of relaxers and stylists. 

Anyhoo, just wondering what kind of results were achieved for those who are relaxed, stretching or transitioning. Or can relaxed heads use this?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 15, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> MSA suggested I try this on my dd' natural hair but I also want to try it since I am stretching and learning to appreciate and nurture my new growth/hair. I have seriously thought about transitioning this year since I am so tired of relaxers and stylists.
> 
> Anyhoo, just wondering what kind of results were achieved for those who are relaxed, stretching or transitioning. Or can relaxed heads use this?


 

I am not relaxed, but I think that the salon that sells this product....

www.etaeproducts.com Promotes the idea that relaxed folks can use it with good results.

It won't hurt to mix up a batch.

HTH.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 15, 2009)

I cant believe this but I just went to the site and ordered two bottles because it seems that I would NEVER get around to making it,  so this way I am sure to at least try it


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 15, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I cant believe this but I just went to the site and ordered two bottles because it seems that I would NEVER get around to making it, so this way I am sure to at least try it


 
Good Job. you are gonna need those 2 bottles with all that wonderful hair.

I would buy it - but I cannot afford theprice plus shipping ......25 bucks a pop.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 15, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> Good Job. you are gonna need those 2 bottles with all that wonderful hair.
> 
> I would buy it - but I cannot afford theprice plus shipping ......25 bucks a pop.



yeah I kinda feel like I just ripped myself off 

but I know me and the way things have been going, my calm mixing up this and that days have went bye bye for now-I would probably never get around to it

I was thinking I could just give you the money and pick it up after this if I like it hehe

I read at the beginning of this thread , after ordering , something about bad customer service.....uh oh!  I will open a case with paypal,  they better gimme my sh I mean stuff! 

I'm still kinda confused,  Sam is this mostly supposed to be used before heat styling , or is just a really good moisturizing treatment as well for wearing it natural

also there isnt anything different in the ingredients at all than your homeade one right?  cause if they have some crazy other stuff in it , Im gonna be mad, I am buying this stuff solely based on whats been said to be in it,  I hope there is no other crazy mess in it.  I WANT it just like your home made recipe 

I probably wont waste my money like this again , just had to jump start this or I would never get to it


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 15, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> yeah I kinda feel like I just ripped myself off
> 
> but I know me and the way things have been going, my calm mixing up this and that days have went bye bye for now-I would probably never get around to it
> 
> ...


 


I was thinking I could just give you the money and pick it up after this if I like it hehe - *girl MSA and I can make these batches - we are experts now... and I freeze it all the time... You will get it faster...haaa!*

I read at the beginning of this thread , after ordering , something about bad customer service.....uh oh! I will open a case with paypal, they better gimme my sh I mean stuff! *I dunno about that - I bought it so long ago..*

I'm still kinda confused, Sam is this mostly supposed to be used before heat styling , or is just a really good moisturizing treatment as well for wearing it natural - *I use it all the time. I only straighten 2 x a year - so I don't use it for straight styles. INCREDIBLE moisture for me.*

also there isnt anything different in the ingredients at all than your homeade one right? cause if they have some crazy other stuff in it , Im gonna be mad, I am buying this stuff solely based on whats been said to be in it, I hope there is no other crazy mess in it. I WANT it just like your home made recipe  *Nope. No other stuff. I used Xathan gum instead of cornstarch...*

I probably wont waste my money like this again , just had to jump start this or I would never get to it.* That is OK - We will have to get you on a homemade list. I send stuff to family... mostly my mom.*


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 15, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> I was thinking I could just give you the money and pick it up after this if I like it hehe - *girl MSA and I can make these batches - we are experts now... and I freeze it all the time... You will get it faster...haaa!*
> 
> I read at the beginning of this thread , after ordering , something about bad customer service.....uh oh! I will open a case with paypal, they better gimme my sh I mean stuff! *I dunno about that - I bought it so long ago..*
> 
> ...



ahhh all that is good to know and reassuring 

and yep you can be my pusha from now on if I love this stuff 

20 minutes and I'll have what I need..... hehe


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 23, 2009)

Question!!!!!!!

I got the stuff, why does it say wear gloves and use cotton around your hair line??

and why does it kinda stink? LOL


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 23, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Question!!!!!!!
> 
> I got the stuff, why does it say wear gloves and use cotton around your hair line??
> 
> and why does it kinda stink? LOL


 

HEEE - it might smell a bit - I mean - Whoo cares - if it works???

Gloves - it is sticky....
cotton - so it does not drip everywhere....


----------



## Eisani (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm going to do dd's and my hair tonight if I have enough energy. Meh, the more I think about it, maybe just dd. lol


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 23, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I'm going to do dd's and my hair tonight if I have enough energy. Meh, the more I think about it, maybe just dd. lol


 

Well - the good news - is that you can whip it up - and go to bed with it on!


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 29, 2009)

I kept seeing this thread and ignoring it, but for some reason I was driven to buy molasses and organic acv today. I'm going to try it but i cant do it tonight. I have to get some banana baby food. I spent the week at my in laws house and I ran out of conditioner and ended up having to use sunsilk after being cone free for a while. I can't wait to clarify and get rid of all that junk and use this!


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 31, 2009)

So! I didn't get the bananas but it was all good. I couldn't wait today so I mixed 2 tbs of molasses and olive oil and 1 tsp of apple cider vinegar, a little aloe vera gel (the dietary one) shea butter and some conditioner (giovanni direct smooth as silk..I'm trying to use it up. It is so light lately I've been using it just as a leave in. What can I say, it was on sale and my dessert essence organics grape thing was not in stock at the moment). I clarified, towel dried and applied (ooh it rhymes lol!). I had to put it on in the tub because it was so messy. I think next time I'll add more molasses so it is not so runny. I applied it and kinda finger combed my hair gently as in if the knot was not coming undone I left it alone lol, covered with a shower cap and sat under the dryer for about one hour. Then I spritzed my hair with water, smoothed it a little with my hands and sat under it again for about 15 minutes. Then I had to feed my son his lunch so I had it in my hair for another 10 minutes or so before rinsing. I rinsed and cowashed with the giovanni direct and air dryed in a pony tail. I really really love how my hair feels and how it is behaving and everything. I think I am going to try samantha's recipe since I am going to the grocery now and can get the baby food, but my version was not bad at all lol. It didn't loosen my curl, or I don't notice it, but the way my hair feels to the touch....oh gosh lol.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 31, 2009)

It's funny this thread was bumped. I'm sitting under the dryer with a caramel treatment on my head right now. My neck is so sticky.

I'll come back with my results.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 31, 2009)

You know that Etae is not making it anymore. She started a new shampoo that has it in there but will not longer be selling caramel. Went to try and get the last of it and they were all out of it and will have the shampoo out on the site starting next week sometime. and it is for all hair types, I guess I will be making my own now. 



samanthajones67 said:


> I am not relaxed, but I think that the salon that sells this product....
> 
> www.etaeproducts.com Promotes the idea that relaxed folks can use it with good results.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 1, 2009)

Shadiyah said:


> You know that Etae is not making it anymore. She started a new shampoo that has it in there but will not longer be selling caramel. Went to try and get the last of it and they were all out of it and will have the shampoo out on the site starting next week sometime. and it is for all hair types, I guess I will be making my own now.


 

No - I did not know.... Well, I don't buy it - so no biggie.


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, this did nothing for my hair.

I'm going to try it again, simply because I bought all the ingredients and don't want to feel like I wasted my money, and I'm hoping I have better results next time.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 2, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> Well, this did nothing for my hair.
> 
> I'm going to try it again, simply because I bought all the ingredients and don't want to feel like I wasted my money, and I'm hoping I have better results next time.


 

Sorry about that. It works for most.... depending on what is in it.


----------



## Sui Topi (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah, what did you put in it Lauren? It was crazy on my hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 2, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> yeah, what did you put in it Lauren? It was crazy on my hair.


 

imho---- variations with the recipe can be problematic.

I use the SAME recipe every time.
Great results....

Have fun with it girls!


----------



## AVE One (Feb 4, 2009)

Shadiyah said:


> You know that Etae is not making it anymore. She started a new shampoo that has it in there but will not longer be selling caramel. Went to try and get the last of it and they were all out of it and will have the shampoo out on the site starting next week sometime. and it is for all hair types, I guess I will be making my own now.


 

Darn,  I guess lazy folks like me will have to mix up their own batch.  That shampoo has peeked my interest.  I wonder why they stopped selling the caramel...


----------



## vkb247 (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting that you use Xantham gum Samantha...do you think that I could use guar gum? Are exact proportions important or can I just mix randomly? 

I have everything except wheat germ oil. Do you think flaxseed oil, apricot kernel oil, or shea butter oil will be the best replacement?


----------



## Sui Topi (Feb 5, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> imho---- variations with the recipe can be problematic.
> 
> I use the SAME recipe every time.
> Great results....
> ...



I mean it was crazy good!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> Interesting that you use Xantham gum Samantha...do you think that I could use guar gum? Are exact proportions important or can I just mix randomly?
> 
> I have everything except wheat germ oil. Do you think flaxseed oil, apricot kernel oil, or shea butter oil will be the best replacement?


 

Guar gum - is also a thickener....so that should be fine...

In terms of other oils... I have used lighter oils... and things did not go so well. So - IMO - Wheat germ oil is best. Vitamin e oil ( the pure, thick stuff) might work.

I made a batch last night. Yummm..............


----------



## Sui Topi (Feb 17, 2009)

I just wanted to say I love this stuff and I add molasses to everything now (DCs) and my roots get so straight even if I am just air drying in pigtails or something. I'm sure if I just wng-ed it would kink up and look like 3 inches again, but for now, even like when I wash my hair that one middle piece on the top of my head is so flat and easy to comb now. I have also been putting food grade aloe vera gel in my hair, so maybe the same thing that happened to Adw425 is happening to me. All I know is I like it and although my hair is still highly textured, it is super manageable.


----------



## ladytee2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I tried carmel a few weeks ago and it didnt do anything for my hair.  My mix was very runny.  It was dripping everywhere.  It made a big mess.  I was like what is the to do.  I can allow for user error but my hair just felt coated.  It did not feel moisturized.   I wanted to deep condition again after I washed out the carmel.   I used cornstrach becuase I dont want to buy anything else that I might not use again.  I froze half of my mix so when I go to use the fromzen mix I am going to try to add more cornstarch.  Is the carmel suppose to be thick?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 10, 2009)

ladytee2 said:


> I tried carmel a few weeks ago and it didnt do anything for my hair. My mix was very runny. It was dripping everywhere. It made a big mess. I was like what is the to do. I can allow for user error but my hair just felt coated. It did not feel moisturized. I wanted to deep condition again after I washed out the carmel. I used cornstrach becuase I dont want to buy anything else that I might not use again. I froze half of my mix so when I go to use the fromzen mix I am going to try to add more cornstarch. Is the carmel suppose to be thick?


 
Yes. What was your recipe?


----------



## ladytee2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I used the recipe posted on page 9 except is used a sprinkle of cornstarch.  I mixed the cornstarch less than a tsp in about a tbsp of water.
TIA

Honey 1/2 cup
olive oil 1/4 cup
overripe banana - 1
molasses 1/8 cup
Xathan Gum - Sprinkle
acv -squirt
Wheat germ oil - 1 tsps

Blend With a Blender ( puree )until creamy.....


----------



## ebonyhair (Mar 10, 2009)

I am trying this on Thursday-doing it myself. I am using a mixture of honey, olive oil, molasses, bananas, cornstarch, water, vinegar, and wheat germ oil. These are the directions that I received: Apply it like you would a relaxer, let it sit for 30 minutes with a plastic cap on, rinse, shampoo with a sulfate-free shampoo, condition, and rollerset and/or blowdry your hair and roots. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 11, 2009)

ladytee2 said:


> I used the recipe posted on page 9 except is used a sprinkle of cornstarch. I mixed the cornstarch less than a tsp in about a tbsp of water.
> TIA
> 
> Honey 1/2 cup
> ...


 

Yep - that is the recipe.... Totally wierd that it was runny. I don't use any water in my mix...
Did you heat it????

I don't know what could have gone wrong....Sometimes it is  a little drippy - but most times - it is not for me... 

I think you might want to continue to add cornstarch until it thickens...little by little - while it Blends.

I bought Xathan gum for this exact reason. I was using cornstarch and it was not thick enough for me.
I have no drips with my recipe.

HTH


----------



## kinkycotton (Mar 23, 2009)

The follow is the directions i got from blackhairinformation.com. The cornstarch is use to thicken it up so it won't drip. And you can use it by eye. If it looks too runny when cooking it then add more cornstarch. Hope this helps. I'm bout to try it out right now but i need to lower the about of tbls. I don't need that much. 


Here outlined is a simple recipe based on the ingredients  					above:

					Honey – 6 tablespoons
					Olive Oil – 6 tablespoons
					Bananas – 2-3 overripe and very soft
					Molasses (Treacle) – 3 tablespoons
					Water – 4-6 tablespoons
					Apple Cider Vinegar – 1 tablespoon
					Cornstarch – 1-2 tablespoons depending on how thick you want  					the mixture to be
					Wheat germ oil – 1 teaspoon – This can be substituted for  					any other natural oil of your choice

					• Place all the ingredients except for the water into a  					blender and process until smooth. You may need to add the  					water bit by bit if it looks too dry. 
					• To ensure that there are no bits of banana in the mixture,  					sieve it through a fine sieve.
					• Pour the mixture into a saucepan and put it on a medium  					heat while stirring constantly. You don’t want to ‘cook’ the  					mixture but you want the cornstarch to cause it to thicken  					and this will take just moments. You may need to add more  					water to thin it down if it gets too thick or add a bit more  					cornstarch if it is still too runny. You want to end up with  					a caramel coloured mixture that is the consistency of a  					thick batter. If the mixture is too thin it will start  					dripping from your hair as soon as you apply it.
					• Decant the mixture into a container, depending on the  					length of your hair it will likely be enough for two  					applications.

					To apply, divide the hair into 3-4 sections and clip.  					Starting with 1 section, part the hair and apply on the  					roots generously rubbing in with your fingers. Once applied  					on the roots of the section, apply the mixture all the way  					to the ends. Complete all sections in this manner and once  					done, cover the hair with a plastic cap. Let the mixture sit  					in your hair for 1-2 hours or overnight for really dry hair. 					

					Wash hair with a sulfate free shampoo, deep condition and  					style as usual. You can freeze the remainder until you are  					ready to use it. The treatment is suitable for both natural  					and relaxed hair.


----------



## MissRissa (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah i had no clue it had to be warmed/cooked.  i thought we just mixed the ingredients and got to slapping it on.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 23, 2009)

MissRissa said:


> yeah i had no clue it had to be warmed/cooked. i thought we just mixed the ingredients and got to slapping it on.


 

I don't think anyone has 'cooked it' here.

I won't be.


----------



## MissRissa (Mar 23, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> I don't think anyone has 'cooked it' here.
> 
> I won't be.


 
Sam, where do you get the xantham gum?  I think i'd rather try that as the thickening agent.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 23, 2009)

MissRissa said:


> Sam, where do you get the xantham gum? I think i'd rather try that as the thickening agent.


 

Whole Foods has it - Just ask them


----------



## kinkycotton (Mar 23, 2009)

I just finished the treatment and it came out wonderful. My hair felt soft, hydrated, and laid on my neck so it did elongated my curls but I do understand that doesn't happen for everyone. You don't want to cook it. Warming it up while consistently stirring  helps the cornstarch thicken the product so it won't drip. Mine came out like a pudding so it was much easier to apply. BUT next time I will use banana baby food because real bananas is a pain if you don't have a sieve. ugh. I'm definitely gonna give this a try again next month.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 23, 2009)

tashima said:


> I just finished the treatment and it came out wonderful. My hair felt soft, hydrated, and laid on my neck so it did elongated my curls but I do understand that doesn't happen for everyone. You don't want to cook it. Warming it up while consistently stirring helps the cornstarch thicken the product so it won't drip. Mine came out like a pudding so it was much easier to apply. BUT next time I will use banana baby food because real bananas is a pain if you don't have a sieve. ugh. I'm definitely gonna give this a try again next month.


 

I feel ya... I like avocado for this reason....


----------



## kinkycotton (Mar 23, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> I feel ya... I like avocado for this reason....



This entire time I thought you had to sieve avocado through. LOL 

I wanted to try the avocado dc but I'm protein sensitive. Everyone loves the results it gives em so..hey, it won't hurt to try as long there's no chunks left behind. 

Your long hair keeps me positive that my hair will grow past the TWA stage. Thanks!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 17, 2009)

tashima said:


> This entire time I thought you had to sieve avocado through. LOL
> 
> I wanted to try the avocado dc but I'm protein sensitive. Everyone loves the results it gives em so..hey, it won't hurt to try as long there's no chunks left behind.
> 
> Your long hair keeps me positive that my hair will grow past the TWA stage. Thanks!!


 

It will sister. Don't worry


----------



## tidit (Apr 18, 2009)

I did this treatment two or three times for an hour to an our and a half to help during a six month relaxer stretch. It took almost too much volume out of my hair, almost like a fresh relaxer when wet (but back to pouffy when dry). I stopped using it. It took weeks to get my volume back. I remember reading Just Kiya mentioning this effect somewhere.

What would cause this effect? Is it the acidity of the bananas, protein from some other ingredient, or was it too mositurizing for my very fine hair? Any thoughts?


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Apr 30, 2009)

tidit said:


> I did this treatment two or three times for an hour to an our and a half to help during a six month relaxer stretch. It took almost too much volume out of my hair, almost like a fresh relaxer when wet (but back to pouffy when dry). I stopped using it. It took weeks to get my volume back. I remember reading Just Kiya mentioning this effect somewhere.
> 
> What would cause this effect? Is it the acidity of the bananas, protein from some other ingredient, or was it too mositurizing for my very fine hair? Any thoughts?


 
Bumping for answers to Tidit's post


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 30, 2009)

tidit said:


> I did this treatment two or three times for an hour to an our and a half to help during a six month relaxer stretch. It took almost too much volume out of my hair, almost like a fresh relaxer when wet (but back to pouffy when dry). I stopped using it. It took weeks to get my volume back. I remember reading Just Kiya mentioning this effect somewhere.
> 
> What would cause this effect? Is it the acidity of the bananas, protein from some other ingredient, or was it too mositurizing for my very fine hair? Any thoughts?


 

I am sorry - I would have no idea. I am always looking for something that will 'calm my hair' - so it is an added plus for me.


----------



## Be Positive (May 3, 2009)

I cheated when I made my caramel treatment.  I went to Wal mart and purchased T. Marzetti Old Fashioned Caramel Apple Dip and mixed it with a tsp of ACV, bananas from the jar (Wal Mart brand) and a teaspoon of olive oil and it worked just like the original Etae itself.  I could kick myself for paying $15-$17 per bottle of the Etae when I could get the caramel and the other basic ingredients from Wal Mart all under 5 bucks!  Now I know better


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 8, 2009)

Be Positive said:


> I cheated when I made my caramel treatment. I went to Wal mart and purchased T. Marzetti Old Fashioned Caramel Apple Dip and mixed it with a tsp of ACV, bananas from the jar (Wal Mart brand) and a teaspoon of olive oil and it worked just like the original Etae itself. I could kick myself for paying $15-$17 per bottle of the Etae when I could get the caramel and the other basic ingredients from Wal Mart all under 5 bucks! Now I know better


 

Caramel Apple Dip?erplexed

This treatment does not contain caramel.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 30, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> honey, olive oil, bananas, molasses, cornstarch water, vinegar, and wheatgerm oil.


 

Here are the ingredients for anyone that wants to know.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Aug 9, 2009)

I am preparing this treatment but I wanted to know what the individual ingredients did first, Molasses is much stickier than honey so it really pulls the strands straight whilst imparting moisture. It works on its own but I really can't wait to try the whole treatment, my curls are already much easier to stretch straight.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Recipe
> 
> never measure - but here are the ingredients in terms of apperance in the product ( hey, we think...)...
> 
> ...


 
Thnaks for sharing your recipe LM. Subscribing...


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Aug 9, 2009)

Be Positive said:


> I cheated when I made my caramel treatment.  I went to Wal mart and purchased T. Marzetti Old Fashioned Caramel Apple Dip and mixed it with a tsp of ACV, bananas from the jar (Wal Mart brand) and a teaspoon of olive oil and it worked just like the original Etae itself.  I could kick myself for paying $15-$17 per bottle of the Etae when I could get the caramel and the other basic ingredients from Wal Mart all under 5 bucks!  Now I know better





> T. Marzetti ingredients: HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP,
> SKIM MILK, CORN SYRUP, PALM
> OIL, SUGAR, BUTTER ( CREAM,
> SALT), MODIFED CORN STARCH,
> ...



Caution if you are using this treatment with heat:  Sugars (honey, corn syrup, molasses, etc.) can get very, very, very hot and not only burn the hair but burn the scalp.  So be careful if you are using this treatment under a dryer.  If using heat, better to use it under a heat cap or a steamer (cool) or a warm wet towel.


----------



## varaneka (Aug 9, 2009)

I want caramel syrup on some ice cream now.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2009)

Anybody still using this?


----------



## nikki2229 (Nov 7, 2009)

I used a similar version from the diva smooth thread 2 weeks ago and my hair felt great.
I would definitely use it once a month.


----------



## Notathingtodo (Nov 7, 2009)

actually im trying it for the 1st time right now! i had to do w/o honey and replaced evoo w/ co but it should be fine. for anyone who doesn't know about it here is the tutorial i'm working off of  http://public.fotki.com/Poochie167/hair-techniques/molasses-caramel-tr/


----------



## Notathingtodo (Nov 7, 2009)

and written instructions(more detail) http://journals.fotki.com/Poochie167/molasses-carmel-treatment/


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm going to get my hair braided this week so I'm thinking about trying this when I get home.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Nov 9, 2009)

I must be the only person that HATED this sticky stuff.  The Etae salon is here in Philly and I went there some years back and bought the product before they begain to outsource it to stores.  I disliked it so much that I couldnt bear to use the entire bottle.  It did absolutely nothing for my hair.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2009)

I made a similiar mix this morning but I added yogurt, and powdered buttermilk.I also used banana baby food and more molasses since I didnt have any honey. I hope this turns out okay.


----------



## Africanfruit (Nov 28, 2009)

what was your result? thanks


----------



## varaneka (Dec 18, 2009)

can you do this without molasses and wheat germ oil?

eta:

Molasses Substitute

For 1 cup, use

1 cup honey;
or

3/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar;
or

1 cup dark corn syrup;
or

1 cup pure maple syrup.

http://www.ehow.com/way_5695218_alternative-wheat-germ-oil-hair.html

according to that site^^:

Avocado Oil, Coconut Oil, Jojoba Oil


----------



## DarkChyld (Jun 1, 2010)

Any ladies or gentlemen still using this? My school sister uses this and her hair is silky like.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 1, 2010)

I was excited to try it, based on the recipe posted but, it was just ok. My hair felt strong, I'll say that but...it was...ok *shrugs*.    I wanted to really like it because it sounds decadent.  Ah well...


----------



## winterinatl (Jul 30, 2016)

I keep seeing this on FB and wonder if anyone is currently using it...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 30, 2016)

winterinatl said:


> I keep seeing this on FB and wonder if anyone is currently using it...


I thought about purchasing it, but I will be mad upset if it doesn't give me good results.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2016)

Teraveda Organix Carmeltini is very nice. I'm not sure it's strengthening but it's definitely moisturizing.


----------



## Daina (Jul 30, 2016)

I have the E'tae brand and I found it to be just meh...my sister raved about it which is why I tried it. I then found out it loosens the curl which is not something I'm interested in. I didn't think it moisturized or strengthened all that well. I was able to bless my sister with the rest of the bottle. I also found it sticky and a pain to work with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2016)

I have Caramel Treatment by - Mission:Condition *line discontinued* It is very, very, nice.  Smells good too!


----------

